# Christmas Came Early For Me!



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

So I saw this ad on Craigslist here for a 1224 Oneway lathe. The pictures showed some chucks and tools but the listing said just the price was for the lathe only but would sell everything else for an additional price. He had a good price on the lathe but I didn't even consider it because they are NOT cheap machines. I messaged him to ask about what all he had and what he wanted for it. We went back and forth awhile and the upshot of it was he wanted to sell everything together. I said I understand but if he broke it up to call me. The next day he said he thought about it and gave me a spectacular price for everything. I couldn't pass it up! I got a bunch of Carter & Sons tools, Vicmarc chucks, a bunch of turning magazines and books, box of blanks, etc. @woodman6415 and @AgainstThe Grain came over and wired up a 220 plug for me. Guys, this is an incredible machine!

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 15 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm so very happy for you! And you finally have 220 in your shop too.   great looking lathe and all high quality tools and chucks to go with it, awesome score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## The100road (Dec 24, 2020)

Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow....you must have been VERY NICE throughout 2020!!! Congrats and I'm sure you'll enjoy it for years to come!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 24, 2020)

That is a great early Christmas present Tony. Are you going to make the guy something?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2020)

WOW that thing looks brand new!! Congrats my Hill Country friend!!


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

ironman123 said:


> That is a great early Christmas present Tony. Are you going to make the guy something?


I do plan to make him something once I get some time out there. Don't know exactly what yet though. Heck of a nice guy.


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> WOW that thing looks brand new!! Congrats my Hill Country friend!!


It really is, there are no wear marks anywhere on it. He bought it in 2016 and didn't put any miles on it that you can see.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 24, 2020)

That’s awesome,it’s nice when things work out in your favor.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Dec 24, 2020)

Score!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 24, 2020)

This is as cool as it gets. I am imagining the fabulous pieces that will flow from this machine.


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> This is as cool as it gets. I am imagining the fabulous pieces that will flow from this machine.


Rest assured you will be fabulously underwhelmed!!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2020)

One of the coolest things about that lathe is it has a real headstock assembly with some serious bearings in it. And a 1" tool post for some stout vibration free tool rest. Ill be making you a few to play with.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> One of the coolest things about that lathe is it has a real headstock assembly with some serious bearings in it. And a 1" tool post for some stout vibration free tool rest. Ill be making you a few to play with.


You're the best brother!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 24, 2020)

You must be living right my friend! Congratulations!

You just don't find those deals, top of the line lathe, chucks and tools. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Ill be making you a few to play with


.  What about me?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow, Tony, that’s just very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow tony you are so lucky! Craigslist in my area always stinks. I’ve never gotten anything good on there. Well, a dewalt biscuit jointer that was never used for $75, and I’ve never even used it  That’s it though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Dec 24, 2020)

Very nice. That should last you a very long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2020)

Gardnaaa said:


> Wow tony you are so lucky! Craigslist in my area always stinks. I’ve never gotten anything good on there. Well, a dewalt biscuit jointer that was never used for $75, and I’ve never even used it  That’s it though!


Zach if you don't use it, we could work out a trade for wood! Hint, hint

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BangleGuy (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow! Looks brand new! Congrats!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 24, 2020)

Nice find Tony. You deserve it. Good things come to good people.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 24, 2020)

Congrats Tony! What a nice score

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Zach if you don't use it, we could work out a trade for wood! Hint, hint


or if Zach don't wanna I have one for trade uh huh maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 24, 2020)

Congrats! I bought one of the Carter and Sons tools at SWAT a few years ago, and I really, really like those handles. Hard to beat Vicmarc for chucks, and that lathe is as good as they make. 

Happy to see you get the whole enchilada!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 24, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> or if Zach don't wanna I have one for trade uh huh maybe


We can probably work something out if Zach don't wanna play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow - nice setup! Your Craigslist could be used as an excuse to move back to Texas!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Congrats! I bought one of the Carter and Sons tools at SWAT a few years ago, and I really, really like those handles. Hard to beat Vicmarc for chucks, and that lathe is as good as they make.
> 
> Happy to see you get the whole enchilada!


Thanks Doc! I tried out a couple of the Carter & Sons gouges, they are really nice. I also like the way the handles feel, nice weight. Now I need to learn how to sharpen them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 24, 2020)

Great score Tony. Tis a reason to be jolly :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2020)

Merry early Christmas! Wow! This is huge! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 24, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> .  What about me?


I think one of Santa's elves has something for you, oh wait.......that was Tony.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> Thanks Doc! I tried out a couple of the Carter & Sons gouges, they are really nice. I also like the way the handles feel, nice weight. Now I need to learn how to sharpen them.


I have the Wolverine system and bought the CBN wheels and my tools have come to life. Still not saying I am the best sharpener, but I definitely can now feel the difference.


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

Gdurfey said:


> I have the Wolverine system and bought the CBN wheels and my tools have come to life. Still not saying I am the best sharpener, but I definitely can now feel the difference.


I have the Wolverine setup but need to learn how to use it. Still haven't pulled the trigger on the CBN wheels though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> I have the Wolverine setup but need to learn how to use it. Still haven't pulled the trigger on the CBN wheels though.


I finally set up the angle of the gouge jig according to Craft Supplies, think it is a PDF on the Raptor setups. Then I had to figure out what angle. I just have to remember which angle is which on my gouges; I have 2 45s and a 50. For now I just wrote the angle in sharpie.

I still don’t understand ( mostly haven’t taken the time) to really understand Ellsworth, fingernail, etc. grinds. Just following what the tool came with.

just my thoughts Tony. When I started this endeavor I did know how important sharpening was, just had no idea how to approach and was working to a budget. Bought the grinder on sale at Woodcraft along with the Wolverine. But the best investment to date are the CBNs.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> This is as cool as it gets. I am imagining the fabulous pieces that will flow from this machine.


I have turned one thing on it. I turned this meat tenderizer for my Dad's Christmas present out of some Eucalyptus I got from @Nubsnstubs .

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Dec 24, 2020)

Tony said:


> I have the Wolverine setup but need to learn how to use it. Still haven't pulled the trigger on the CBN wheels though.


Thompson tools has a video and guide to sharpening using the wolverine system. Since my first "premium" tool came from him, I decided his setup was as good as any, and use his settings for everything.









Sharpening - Thompson Lathe Tools


SHARPENING TIPS The tools come sharp and ready to use. To keep them sharp I’ve created a simple sharpening guide to duplicate the way I grind each tool. Let it be known I have NO financial interest or received anything from Oneway, this is my...




thompsonlathetools.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 24, 2020)

That will do it Tony. Good job. What do you think of the lathe so far?


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

William Tanner said:


> That will do it Tony. Good job. What do you think of the lathe so far?


Man, I love it!! I used to think that people who spent that kind of money on a lathe were overspending, it couldn't be that different from a "regular " lathe. I was wrong. This thing purrs like a kitten and is smooth as silk. The fit of everything is just incredible, there is absolutely no slop whatsoever that I have found. It's a beautiful thing and I have to greatly improve my skills to prove myself worthy of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks Tony. I’m going to go online and see what features your lathe has. Not in the market as I have two lathes now but enjoy looking. Wish my Powermatic had decent indexing and a remote switch.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2020)

Wow dude. You did it. Nice. Congratulations man!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 24, 2020)

Tim I the Wolverine system on both of my grinders and would buy them again. It sure is nice having really sharp tools.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 24, 2020)

Congrats -merry Christmas

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 24, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> Congrats -merry Christmas


Merry Christmas to you and yours Mike! Y'all doing okay up there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 25, 2020)

Tony said:


> Merry Christmas to you and yours Mike! Y'all doing okay up there?


Thanks for asking- doing Great.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 25, 2020)

Tony, that's a pretty good lathe. I've never used one, but have had my hands on one when I first started turning. I couldn't justify the cost. Good grab..

That piece of wood does look pretty good, and you did a nice job on it. It should have been easy to turn without tear out. Was it that way?? 

I have a lot of that wood and will probably get the rest of it from the owner before winter is out. I'm going to start burning what I have because it's been cold here........ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tony (Dec 25, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Tony, that's a pretty good lathe. I've never used one, but have had my hands on one when I first started turning. I couldn't justify the cost. Good grab..
> 
> That piece of wood does look pretty good, and you did a nice job on it. It should have been easy to turn without tear out. Was it that way??
> 
> I have a lot of that wood and will probably get the rest of it from the owner before winter is out. I'm going to start burning what I have because it's been cold here........ Jerry (in Tucson)




Thanks Jerry, it did turn pretty nicely. Had some problem with chipout right where the handle meets the metal part but that's due to my lack of skills I'm sure.

Don't burn that pretty Euc! Burn some ugly oak or something else man!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Dec 25, 2020)

And now the midget is spoilt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## David Hill (Dec 25, 2020)

Congrats!!
That's a real looker!!

Does this mean I have put a camera on my stacks now???
Guess I could expect a visit from you and @TXMoon —— way worse things could happen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

